# Fritz!Box 3070 (Repeater) nicht mehr ansprechbar



## elemer (27. Juli 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe von meinem Provider eine Fritz!Box 7170. Als Repeater für 1. OG und DG habe ich meine alte 3070 nach einer Anleitung auf zd-net eingerichtet, was auch super geklappt hat.

Die 7170 vom Provider ist wegen Schwankungen im DSL-Speed jetzt ausgetauscht worden und ich dachte mir, den Repeater richte ich halt bei Gelegenheit wieder ein.

Ich kann auf die 3070 aber auf keinem mir bekanntem Weg mehr zugreifen!



per LAN reagiert die 3070 weder auf "fritz.box", noch auf die im Handbuch genannte IP "*169.254.1.1"*
bei aktiviertem W-LAN finde ich die 3070 erst gar nicht. Nur die neue 7170 wird angezeigt.
Über USB wird mir die Box zwar als Gerät angezeigt, aber eine Möglichkeit auf die Firmware zuzugreifen ist mir nicht bekannt.
die 3070 hat keine VoIP-Funktion, weshalb die Code-Eingabe per Telefon zum zurücksetzen nicht geht.
Zu allem Übel ist der Support für die 3070 ausgelaufen weil zu alt und nicht mehr im Programm.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich die 3070 in den Auslieferungszustand zurücksetzen kann oder wie ich wieder auf die Firmware zugreifen kann?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Jonny2268 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Hatte das gleiche Problem auch mal, die 3070 war nicht ansprechbar.

Habe den Fritz- Support angerufen, der mir nur Mist erzählt hat, um mir nach 5 min zu sagen, das kein Support mehr stattfindet.

Tue folgendes: Trenn deinen Repeater ca. 5 Std vom Strom. Dann die Fritz.Box einstecken. Dann sollte sie wieder erreichbar sein in der Firmware.

Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, warum das so ist, mir hat es geholfen und mein Repeater war wieder erreichbar.

Jonny2268


----------



## elemer (27. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Tip! Leider hatte ich die 3070 über Nacht schon ohne Strom mit dem selben Ergebnis


----------



## Garnorh198 (27. Juli 2010)

Mit der IP-Adresse kann etwas nicht stimmen. Die 169.254.1.1 ist keine LAN-Adresse. 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0, 172.16.0.0/255.255.0.0, 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 sind IP-Adressbereiche für den privaten Gebrauch, also für LANs zugelassen. Weisst du noch, welche IP-Adresse dein 7170 hatte? Wenn nichts verändert wurde, war das die 192.168.178.1/ 255.255.255.0. Irgendwo in dem Bereich von 192.168.178.2 bis 192.168.178.253 muss dann auch der 3070 liegen.

@edit: Habe gerade mal ins Handbuch vom 3070 geschaut. Hat vom Hersteller die gleiche IP-Adresse 192.168.178.1. Damit es vorher funktioniert hat, musst du bei einem von beiden Geräten die Adresse geändert haben, da keine 2 Geräte im gleichen Netzwerk dieselbe IP-Adresse haben dürfen. Wenn die jetzt gleich ist, kannst du auf eins der beiden Geräte nicht mehr zugreifen.

@edit: Wenn du dich genau an diesen Bericht bei ZDnet http://www.zdnet.de/mobiles_arbeite...ater_einrichten_story-20000104-39194983-1.htm
gehalten hast, hat dein 3070 die IP-Adresse 192.168.1.78.2 und wenn du im Browser nur fritz.box eingibst, findet er automatisch nur die andere Fritz Box. Gib in der Adresszeile mal 192.168.178.2 ein ( ohne http:// oder www ), wenn der 3070 die Adresse hat, landest du dann in seiner Oberfläche.


----------



## elemer (28. Juli 2010)

Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Mit der IP-Adresse kann etwas nicht stimmen. Die 169.254.1.1 ist keine LAN-Adresse. 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0, 172.16.0.0/255.255.0.0, 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 sind IP-Adressbereiche für den privaten Gebrauch, also für LANs zugelassen. Weisst du noch, welche IP-Adresse dein 7170 hatte? Wenn nichts verändert wurde, war das die 192.168.178.1/ 255.255.255.0. Irgendwo in dem Bereich von 192.168.178.2 bis 192.168.178.253 muss dann auch der 3070 liegen.
> 
> @edit: Habe gerade mal ins Handbuch vom 3070 geschaut. Hat vom Hersteller die gleiche IP-Adresse 192.168.178.1. Damit es vorher funktioniert hat, musst du bei einem von beiden Geräten die Adresse geändert haben, da keine 2 Geräte im gleichen Netzwerk dieselbe IP-Adresse haben dürfen. Wenn die jetzt gleich ist, kannst du auf eins der beiden Geräte nicht mehr zugreifen.
> 
> ...



Du hast völlig recht, da hätte ich auch mal selber draufkommen können  Ich Deppenhaufen hab aber anscheinend eine andere IP als in der Anleitung genommen weil ich mit der 192.168.178.2 auch nicht weiter komme. 

Aber so wie es aussieht, überlässt mit mein Provider die alte 7170 noch mal kurz um die Daten der 3070 auszulesen 

Schneller und einfacher würde es halt mit einem Reset gehen. Vielleicht schmeiß ich die Box einfach mal gegen die Wand, vielleicht resettet das ja auch irgendwie


----------



## elemer (6. August 2010)

Notfall-IP - - PC-WELT

Die Fritzbox 3070 war tatsächlich nicht mehr ansprechbar, obwohl die feste IP aus der Anleitung eingestellt war. Mit der o.g. Notfall-IP aus der pcwelt-Anleitung hat es aber geklappt und die Box war ansprechbar und ich konnte die Werkseinstellungen wiederherstellen. 

Die 3070 wird grad nebenbei als Repeater konfiguriert...


----------

